# Animierte Zeilflagge erstellen



## Der Schatten (1. August 2005)

Hallo,

 für einen Banner brauche ich eine animierte Zielflagge. Die Vorlage habe ich mir bereits via Google besorgt und freigestellt. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich dieser einen festen Grafik eine Bewegung verpassen kann.

 Meinen Recherchen zufolge muss man den Objekt, welches auch immer, eine Masse und eine Geschwindigkeit geben. Nur weiß ich leider nicht, wie. Wie meine Recherche ebenfalls ergab, sind eine Reihe von Anwendungen dazu in der Lage. Mir stehen Photoshop (inkl. Image Ready), Animation Shop 3, Ulead's GIF Animator 5 und 3ds Max. 7 zur Verfügung.
  Ich weiß aber bei keinem der genannten Anwendungen, wie man dabei vorgehen muss.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir dabei jemand behilflich sein könnte.


----------



## ShadowMan (2. August 2005)

Wenns wirklich gut aussehen soll würde ich es mit einem 3d-Programm machen. Dazu ist 3dsMax auf jeden Fall gut geeignet. Frag doch einfach dazu mal im dazu gehörigen Forum nach. Der Rest dürfte dann kein Problem mehr werden 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

